# Brass enclosed base ammunition



## COTORRA

Hola - Estoy tratando de traducir la palabra "base" en una lista de municiones. Buscando "base ammunition" en la red encontré esta referencia:

"brass enclosed base ammunition" 

Parece que es una clase de bala. ¿Por casualidad hay alguien que sabe como traducirla al español?


----------



## interpretthat

"Parque enchaquetado" -Pancho Villa
Sin contexto, me parece, es dificil.


----------



## Alf-Med

"brass enclosed base ammunition" sería "munición con base encapsulada en latón".

Se encapsula la base para evitar (o disminuir) que los gases propelentes (resultantes de la combustión de la pólvora) vaporicen el mercurio de la base de la bala. Se consigue con ello un aire más saludable en sitios cerrados (campos de tiro cubiertos), que el cañón del arma se ensucie menos y que el disparo produzca menos humo.


----------



## COTORRA

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## David

Se encapsula la base para evitar (o disminuir) que los gases propelentes (resultantes de la combustión de la pólvora) vaporicen el mercurio de la base de la bala. Se consigue con ello un aire más saludable en sitios cerrados (campos de tiro cubiertos), que el cañón del arma se ensucie menos y que el disparo produzca menos humo. 

Elocuente e informativo, pero ¿la traducción?

La Cotorra ni nos dice que si traduce del inglés al español o del español al inglés. "Base" aquí es un sustantivo usado en inglés en forma de adjetivo, imposible en español. Pero el foro se dedica a la traducción.

Recomiendo los dos guiones para evitar ambigüedades...


----------



## COTORRA

> La Cotorra ni nos dice que si traduce del inglés al español o del español al inglés. "Base" aquí es un sustantivo usado en inglés en forma de adjetivo, imposible en español. Pero el foro se dedica a la traducción.


 
Disculpeme.  Pensé que la pequeña frase que di en inglés fue suficiente.

Leyendo la información que el otro señor me dió, pude traducir "base" como "munición con base encapsulada".  Me sirvió muy bien esa información.


----------



## David

Pero la palabra _brass,_ latón, me parece elemento esencial de la frase. Omitirlo sería cambiar el significado, que podría afectar los derechos de un cliente comercial o imputado penal.


----------



## interpretthat

prtegunta: Es "Imputado penal" = Inculpado? 
Gracias.


----------



## COTORRA

Pero es que la lista que tengo está escrito así:

Ammunition:

base
blank
bullet

Encontré eso de latón tratando de descubrir que fue una munición "base".  Por lo que necesito "munición con base encapsulado" me parece suficiente.  Es que no sé si todas municiónes "base" son encapsuladas con latón o si hay algunas encapsuladas con otro metal.


----------



## interpretthat

....Metal Jacket.
suerte.


----------

